# How long do i expose my screen with a 1000Watt halogen light?



## nodove (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi peeps. What is the ideal distance and time for exposure on my screen using a 1000w halogen light? 

thanks for reading this post =)


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

it varies greatly, have you done a search on here, if not try that first. there are alot of threads on here about that topic. wish i could tell you, but i dont have that set-up


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That would depend on the brand of emulsion you are using and the distance the screen is from the light source.

When I had his set up my light source was 20 inches from the screen and the emusion was QX3 I believe. The exposure time was around 5 minutes.

Katrina


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> That would depend on the brand of emulsion you are using and the distance the screen is from the light source.
> 
> When I had his set up my light source was 20 inches from the screen and the emusion was QX3 I believe. The exposure time was around 5 minutes.
> 
> Katrina


 
Very good info, im a newbie at screen printing myself as well. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

ambitious said:


> Very good info, im a newbie at screen printing myself as well. Wish me luck. lol


 
Good Luck Ambitious. It may not work the way you want it to on the first try but don't give up. In the beginning it took me 2 days of trying before I got it right. I jotted down the instructions once i figured it out and it was smooth sailing form there. Some here have mentioned using a wedge step test to get an accurate reading of your exposure times but since I was a newbie, I did not know that existed.

Good Luck,
Katrina


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

With that much light set a distance . . . with the my emulsion it will expose in 1.5 minutes. That is at 8 inches from glass . . . 

You should create a burn test. So that way you are not spending a lot of time trying to find out times. Just create a line of text with a heavy font ARIAL BLK or similar. And label at 1 minute intervals through out the artwork . . this will burn one screen and you can see where your optimal burn time is.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Good Luck Ambitious. It may not work the way you want it to on the first try but don't give up. In the beginning it took me 2 days of trying before I got it right. I jotted down the instructions once i figured it out and it was smooth sailing form there. Some here have mentioned using a wedge step test to get an accurate reading of your exposure times but since I was a newbie, I did not know that existed.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Katrina


Thank's Katrina. I still have a lot to learn and i know i will make plenty of mistakes, but will see how it goes.


----------



## gregdawson (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 1000-watt two-bulb setup and it takes me 12 minutes at 20 inches.

Best,
Greg

http://www.cheap-screen-printing.com


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd recommend a step wedge to about step 3, they're fairly cheap and could save you a fortune.
Dave


----------



## gregdawson (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks @_sunnydayz... All fixed now!
_


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Like I said in the other post, it takes trial and error with your variables. I'd toss the halogen light too, and get something more suited to exposure.


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

wow- I'm having exposure problems today. did this fine till I moved. How do some units like ours (2-500w) go from 1.5 minutes to 20 minutes? I had been going 3:15 and its not washing out. going to try 2 minutes- then 18 minutes...


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

cycocyco said:


> Like I said in the other post, it takes trial and error with your variables. I'd toss the halogen light too, and get something more suited to exposure.


I researched and actually discovered that light from a halogen is the best for exposing? Check youtube


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

I too was told the halogen was best. I have a 1500w halogen. But I have problems with washing out as well. Got a dehumidifyer and things were going great.. Then not so great. I bought new emulsion, and things were great again. Half tones I have a problem with, and if I spray with water too much, things start washing out. I couldn't imagine washing out with pressure washer.. Was looking for a emulsion that would work well with my light source. If it matters.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Right off the bat halogen are UV shielded, and since emulsion exposes with UV not visible light it makes them a bad choice. In addition the create a crapload of heat, and their focus is narrow. Get something that pushes more in the UV spectrum such as a metal halide grow bulb.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

I expose in 1:18, I can't even fathom waiting 20 minutes for a screen!


----------

